

F7 – Full Featured HTML Framework For Building iOS 7 Apps - flylib
http://ss14-team-15.divshot.io

======
zer01
Wow, this is definitely one of the better (if not the best) one of these I
know of! Great job.

------
flylib
it was a submission for the static showdown contest, pretty impressive work in
two days by one guy. I asked him for a download link, but the js and css code
are available just looking at the source code

------
pratikgs
good stuff! where do i download this? [ i couldn't find the download link in
the page ]

~~~
tomcam
incredibly tight work:

ss14-team-15.divshot.io/js/framework7.css
ss14-team-15.divshot.io/framework7/js/framework7.js

